# Tito Ortiz on The Tonight Show (9/19/03).



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

On last night's The Tonight Show, they showed a segment wherein Ryan Seacrest went to Huntington Beach to "train" for the UFC then had a "match" against Tito Ortiz. (Obviously, this was played for humour.) A few other fighters were on the segment as well.

Tito Ortiz was very good-humoured! He then made a very brief appearance on stage at the show. He asked Jay Leno if he would put the belt around his waist if he won next Friday (his people were of course pushing the PPV for that).

The same show had Seann William Scott pushing "The Rundown" with The Rock.


----------



## pknox (Sep 20, 2003)

Very nice -- I wish I had seen it.  Ortiz was on the "The Best Damn Sports Show" on Fox a couple of months ago, and he seemed to play along well there too.  Seems like a personable guy.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes, I was really surprised by how pleasant and personable he was.


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 29, 2003)

Well he'll have to use his personality even more now that he has to reclimb the ladder to the top. I've always said that Tito never really fought anyone. Seriously who has he fought? An aged Ken Shamrock? Not that Tito's a bad guy he seems like a great sportsman now, but fighting-wise I would definetely rate him as an A- or B+ fighter.


----------

